# You interested in doing blind reviews?



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm wondering if we can set up a blind review pass where you get a couple of unbanded smokes and do a review of them without knowing anything about them. We could set it up where everybody that signs up gets and sends the same number of smokes, but the smokes could all go out at once, since nobody is waiting on a box showing up. Let me know what you think the rules should be, one cigar, more? Should we differentiate betweeen price ranges, a cheap sucker pass and a regular pass or just make sure that everybody is sending more or less the same value.

Anybody interested in this post your name below. I'm thinking of getting this running if there is interest in early January, just too many things to do between now and the holidays to do it now. 

Ciao
Sean


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Count me in.*

Sounds like alot of fun and very educational. But for the record, I won't be donating my 40th Anniversary Padron to the cause



SeanGAR said:


> I'm wondering if we can set up a blind review pass where you get a couple of unbanded smokes and do a review of them without knowing anything about them. We could set it up where everybody that signs up gets and sends the same number of smokes, but the smokes could all go out at once, since nobody is waiting on a box showing up. Let me know what you think the rules should be, one cigar, more? Should we differentiate betweeen price ranges, a cheap sucker pass and a regular pass or just make sure that everybody is sending more or less the same value.
> 
> Anybody interested in this post your name below. I'm thinking of getting this running if there is interest in early January, just too many things to do between now and the holidays to do it now.
> 
> ...


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

This sounds cool...count me in!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im in there like swimwear


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds great to me as long as you primates don't mind one crappy review! Never done one.

But sure sounds like fun.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Sean, this sounds like a great idea. I will be out of town for the most of January, but if all goes well, you can put me down for the next one.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Oct 14, 2004)

Count me in. I am always ready to jump on a grenade.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Count me in. Sounds interesting.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I think there needs to be some kind of prize attached to it.....I don't know, something we all pool together & get for the guy/gal that comes closest to nailing his/her samples. A box of nice cigars, a nice cutter, etc?


----------



## riz713 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sign me up! Can't wait


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

This could be a lot of fun!!! :w 
How about if each Tester sends 2 cigars; 1 premium and 1 budget brand.  
Might make it interesting....


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I think there needs to be some kind of prize attached to it.....I don't know, something we all pool together & get for the guy/gal that comes closest to nailing his/her samples. A box of nice cigars, a nice cutter, etc?


Actually, thats a good idea.

Or we could give what every gorilla would want....CS CREDITS!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> I'm wondering if we can set up a blind review pass where you get a couple of unbanded smokes and do a review of them without knowing anything about them. We could set it up where everybody that signs up gets and sends the same number of smokes, but the smokes could all go out at once, since nobody is waiting on a box showing up. Let me know what you think the rules should be, one cigar, more? Should we differentiate betweeen price ranges, a cheap sucker pass and a regular pass or just make sure that everybody is sending more or less the same value.
> 
> Anybody interested in this post your name below. I'm thinking of getting this running if there is interest in early January, just too many things to do between now and the holidays to do it now.
> 
> ...


I'm sure we haven't forgotten this. It sound like lots of fun. I don't believe we need to dump it in Sean's lap though, so discussion is probably in order. Any input would be appreciated. 
BTW, Sean.....if you want to run this thing, I nominate you to be the 1st "dealer" in this game of "Blind Tasting Poker"????


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I'm sure we haven't forgotten this. It sound like lots of fun. I don't believe we need to dump it in Sean's lap though, so discussion is probably in order. Any input would be appreciated.
> BTW, Sean.....if you want to run this thing, I nominate you to be the 1st "dealer" in this game of "Blind Tasting Poker"????


I'm up and haven't forgotten, I expected to get this started next week. I'll work on getting the list of interested parties and some sort of guidelines we can use. This should be fun fun fun!

SeanGAR


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

TOP!!!

OK, who is interested in doing this? I'm ready to get this rolling.

Let me bounce the rules off you.

We get as many Gorillas as are interested.

Each sends two unbanded cigars to the next person on the list. I'll set this up so everybody knows who is their "man". 

Two of the same cigar, as we know often cigars are variable.

The person receiving the cigars does a review and posts it here under out thread. The sender reveals that the cigars reviewed as Moose Missiles were actually Davidoffs from the 70s worth $800 a piece. Well, I'm not really expecting that to happen, but you know what I mean.

I'm thinking we start small with only one cigar type sent but paired up. To be fair, lets keep the value of the cigars relatively constant. Dunno how to do that, what do y'all think? $5-$8 retail online price by the box?? Should be open it up to cigars from anyplace in that price range? Wider price range? Should the proposed cigars be paired (sender to sender) by price?

Post below again if you're interested and give me some feedback on the proposed rules.

Thanks all, OOooout
SeanGAR


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm a newbee but would love to participate. Have lots of inventory in this price range.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm in. I assume that retail refers to MSRP.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I think actual price paid gives more flexibility and provides the opportunity for some interesting surprises. Plus it expands the guessing pool for those of you who could actually determine what type of cigar by smoking it. I'm just happy to be able to remember what I smoked yesterday.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I think actual price paid gives more flexibility and provides the opportunity for some interesting surprises. Plus it expands the guessing pool for those of you who could actually determine what type of cigar by smoking it. I'm just happy to be able to remember what I smoked yesterday.


Yeah, I was thinking what you actually paid, by the box, by the single, whatever, rather than MSRP, which I can never find anyhow. So we'll say $4-8 cigar range.

So here are the rules guys:

1. Contact the person below you on the list for their addy/shipping info, you will be sending cigars to them. You will recieve cigars from the person on top of you in the list. The bottom guy (me) would send gars to the top (Magno).

The person receiving the cigars does a review and posts it here under our thread. Then the cigar identity is disclosed by the sender.

Here is the list of those expressing interest (riz713 can't make this one, we'll catch him on the next round):

Magno
Cigarhoss
Zemekone
Kansashat
Floydp
Lucky13
Itstim
Dafu
Da Klugs
Mr. C
SeanGAR

If anybody can't do it this time, post below and/or let me know so I can find a replacement. If you can't contact your sendee or are not contacted by your sender in a couple of days let me know. Should be fun but we may have kinks in this the first time around. I'm open to any suggestions to make this work smoother.

EDITED TO INCLUDE Mr. C

SeanGAR


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

HOW many people ya need????? Im in

LETS ROLL


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mr.c said:


> HOW many people ya need????? Im in
> 
> LETS ROLL


Mr. C
I edited the list to include you, putting you on top of me so I dont have to edit the part where I say I am sending cigars to magno. 
Sean


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

The only question I have is that the $4-8 actual cost to me cuts out a lot of cigars that I might have gotten on sale, or at c-bid. For example: Check at CigarGold what a Breton Corojo Vintage robusto normally costs.....I paid $2 each for mine. Also, got a box of Oliva X Boomers recently from c-bid for $67. I assume that we just need to exhibit judgement here & not send cheap dog rockets. I just don't want to feel like I'm short changing anyone.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

How about $ 8 max on what you paid. Let your conscience guide your selection for "speical circumstance cigars" you may have gotten a great deal on.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm at the mercy of Mr. Hat??? Gee thanks Sean. :r 

Tis kewl...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

floydp said:


> I'm at the mercy of Mr. Hat??? Gee thanks Sean. :r
> 
> Tis kewl...


Better pm me your addie Frank.

Note: I could have sent Frank a pm, but wouldn't have had the opportunity to post whore a bit.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> The only question I have is that the $4-8 actual cost to me cuts out a lot of cigars that I might have gotten on sale, or at c-bid. For example: Check at CigarGold what a Breton Corojo Vintage robusto normally costs.....I paid $2 each for mine. Also, got a box of Oliva X Boomers recently from c-bid for $67. I assume that we just need to exhibit judgement here & not send cheap dog rockets. I just don't want to feel like I'm short changing anyone.


OK, lets expand the range as I wasn't trying to keep out those 2 dollar babies that smoke like 10. I think we're all in this for the learning experience and any differential on the cigar prices will be minor.

SeanGAR


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Lucky 13 your pms and email are off. PM me or email me to get this rolling,so I can send ya the stogies..... :w


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Ok. Mine goes out today. I haven't heard from Zemekone, but I assume he is still in it.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

:w ...........shipped mine out to DaKlugs today USPS-Priority_ DC#0302 0980 0003 0658 5227_.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr. C I'm on the way to the airport stopping by the UPS store on the way.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm still waiting on Lucky 13..


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

floydp said:


> I'm still waiting on Lucky 13..


Hat and Floyd, if Zemekone and Lucky 13 are uncontactable by tomorrow night, lets scratch them from the list and work with the smaller list. I'm assuming their senders and sendees both can't contact them. We can catch them next time round.

Sean


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*I just want to clarify, Sean.....*

....we're still sending 2 of one particular brand (and type) of cigar, right?

(e.g. 2 LGC serie R 4s or 2 CAO brazillias etc etc )

thanks.



SeanGAR said:


> Hat and Floyd, if Zemekone and Lucky 13 are uncontactable by tomorrow night, lets scratch them from the list and work with the smaller list. I'm assuming their senders and sendees both can't contact them. We can catch them next time round.
> 
> Sean


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: I just want to clarify, Sean.....*



magno said:


> ....we're still sending 2 of one particular brand (and type) of cigar, right?
> 
> (e.g. 2 LGC serie R 4s or 2 CAO brazillias etc etc )
> 
> thanks.


Yea, I thought that made sense to send two of the exact same cigar as any one cigar could be a dud and thats what one of the other mags that does blind reviews seemed to do. So I'm glad I decided not to send you LGC Series R 5s ... hahahaha. I picked up a couple of interesting sticks in JR Statesville NC today that I will ship off tomorrow.

Sean


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*It makes total sense.....*

...it's just just that the rules were kinda spread out among a few posts and I just wanted to be sure that particular criterion is still in there.

I just PMed CigarHoss.



SeanGAR said:


> Yea, I thought that made sense to send two o f the exact same cigar as any one cigar could be a dud and thats what one of the other mags that does blind reviews seemed to do.
> Sean


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I pmed zemekone with my addie & haven't heard a thing. Don't know if he is playing or not. I also mentioned this thread, so he could get up to speed.

???

Frank.....yours went out today usps priority. I didn't use confirmation, but you should get it no problem. 

Eichen.....if you are around, yours went out today also.


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

sounds like a blast. count me in.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Zemekone pmed me & I assume is on track.

Why don't we plug NG85 into Lucky 13's spot?


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone seen Cigar Hoss? Paging Cigar Hoss!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Zemekone pmed me & I assume is on track.
> 
> Why don't we plug NG85 into Lucky 13's spot?


Good as far as I am concerned, I will PM NG85.

Magno
Cigarhoss
Zemekone
Kansashat
Floydp
NewGeneration85
Itstim
Dafu
Da Klugs
Mr. C
SeanGAR


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I pmed zemekone with my addie & haven't heard a thing. Don't know if he is playing or not. I also mentioned this thread, so he could get up to speed.
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


Kewl Mr. Hat, I just pmed NG85 and as soon as I get his address I'll send them off.. This is gonna be fun.,.. :w


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Magno, your box is flying, 0304 1560 0000 4531 2387.
I was in JR Statesville NC last night and found some extra work for you, there are 2 pairs in there. Do the shorter one(s) first, the other one(s) at your leisure. 
SeanGAR


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Great*

....



SeanGAR said:


> Magno, your box is flying, 0304 1560 0000 4531 2387.
> I was in JR Statesville NC last night and found some extra work for you, there are 2 pairs in there. Do the shorter one(s) first, the other one(s) at your leisure.
> SeanGAR


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Now what was that?*

....I don't remember hitting the "submit" button. :tpd:

Anyhoo, what I think I was going to say is, I'm psyched and , but CigarHoss remains MIA. Are we in a hurry here, or should I just give him another day or two?

Pooping cow time : 
:BS :BS


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Now what was that?*



magno said:


> ....I don't remember hitting the "submit" button. :tpd:
> 
> Anyhoo, what I think I was going to say is, I'm psyched and , but CigarHoss remains MIA. Are we in a hurry here, or should I just give him another day or two?
> 
> ...


Hoss visited today, I say we give him another day or 2 before we replace him....


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

_itstim _ is vacationing in Florida I believe. But I don't have a problem waiting......... :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Yah. I say just let em rest til everybody gets on board.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Does JR still have those car fresheners on sale for $ 1. Last time I went through we had a new Chrysler 300m rental car in which we smoked about 30 cigars over 2 days. Bought 2 of the fresheners there (and the 30 cigars) and rubbed them all over the interior and left them under the seats trying to get rid of the noxious smell. The return guy's face was hilarious.

Waiting is OK by me.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DAFU - your sticks arrived today. They are gorgeous. Thanks for the bonus sticks. Will reciprocate.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Seangar -- Got the smokes today...*

They look damn nice. The shorter ones look like they might have Cameroon wrappers. I should be able to tell by the taste, I suppose. The longerr ones look very nicely made and smell great. 
I'm not going to smoke them forr a few days, though. My doctor told me this morning that I have pneumonia. a Few days of anti-biotics and I should be able to spark one up and actually be able to taste it. Sorry for the delay


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

New Generation 85 pm me with your addie... Hope ya feel better soon Magno!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Seangar -- Got the smokes today...*



magno said:


> They look damn nice. The shorter ones look like they might have Cameroon wrappers. I should be able to tell by the taste, I suppose. The longerr ones look very nicely made and smell great.
> I'm not going to smoke them forr a few days, though. My doctor told me this morning that I have pneumonia. a Few days of anti-biotics and I should be able to spark one up and actually be able to taste it. Sorry for the delay


No rush whatsoever, we're all in this for the fun .... 3 days, 3 weeks, no difference. Get better and take all of the antibiotics they give you, even if you feel better in a couple of days.
Sean


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr. C

I sent you 2 more sticks today. Tried one of the ones I sent originally (hadnt smoked em in a while) and it had some burn issues yesterday. Do both sets if you want.

Da Fu - Tried the VTV today it was yummy. Thanks for the bonus sticks again. The back at ya should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Seangar -- Got the smokes today...*

Thanks for the well wishes , guys!!!

After spending $140 bucks on anti-biotics, cigars seem like a bargain. Gonna have to go shopping when I get better.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

DAFU said:


> _itstim _ is vacationing in Florida I believe. But I don't have a problem waiting......... :r


I am back! Cigars should be heading out tomorrow to you DAFU...I am confused though, who should be sending me cigars (that is, who should I tell my address)? It looks like it should be NG85, but it appeared from looking through the posts that there was some switching around.

Tim
:tpd:


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

itstim said:


> I am back! Cigars should be heading out tomorrow to you DAFU...I am confused though, who should be sending me cigars (that is, who should I tell my address)? It looks like it should be NG85, but it appeared from looking through the posts that there was some switching around.
> 
> Tim
> :tpd:


Tim,
Hope you had fun in Florida. Much snow down there?

NewGeneration85
Itstim
Dafu

So NG85 sends TO you and you send to Dafu. Get their addys by PM.
Any problems let me know, I'll be offline all day tomorrow until sometime Saturday.

Ciao
SeanGAR


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Tim,
> Hope you had fun in Florida. Much snow down there?
> 
> NewGeneration85
> ...


Thanks SeanGAR for the clarification...I had already gotten a PM from DAFU. I have sent my PM with my addy to NG85.

Florida was fun. Luckily I came back to some warmer than average temperatures here in Virginia, so I can ease back into the winter weather!

Tim


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I passed on Zemekone's addie to CigarHoss per Z's request. Hope he is with us. Anyone heard from CigarHoss?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

CigarHoss just pmed me....looks like he has arrived to the game. 

Frank? Did you get your package?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Sean, stuck at work- sticks will go out tomorrow. sorry bro. Seems like everytime I get into something like this my week gets screwed up.

Da klugs - got em thank you, 2 more sticks ??? thank you again


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

My Pleasure.... see tag line below


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mr.c said:


> Sean, stuck at work- sticks will go out tomorrow. sorry bro. Seems like everytime I get into something like this my week gets screwed up.
> 
> Da klugs - got em thank you, 2 more sticks ??? thank you again


No rush at all, I'm out of town the weekend until Wednesday anyhow.
Sean


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> CigarHoss just pmed me....looks like he has arrived to the game.
> 
> Frank? Did you get your package?


I sure did Mr. Hat and thanks from the Ms. and I for the extras. Very generous man. Can't thank you enough. Wanting to fire one of these babies up. Dang weather not so great for a long smoke.

But that Gurkha is screaming light me light me. Again thanks much :w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

itstim said:


> Thanks SeanGAR for the clarification...I had already gotten a PM from DAFU. I have sent my PM with my addy to NG85.
> 
> Florida was fun. Luckily I came back to some warmer than average temperatures here in Virginia, so I can ease back into the winter weather!
> 
> Tim


 Tim let me know if you here from NG85 I need his addie to send the sticks to him? :w


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> I sure did Mr. Hat and thanks from the Ms. and I for the extras. Very generous man. Can't thank you enough. Wanting to fire one of these babies up. Dang weather not so great for a long smoke.
> 
> But that Gurkha is screaming light me light me. Again thanks much :w


Mr. Hat, you sure know how to make our day!!! Thank you so much for the ERDM.... I had to check the mail and open the box while I had Frank on the phone.. he couldn't wait till he got home!! 

Here's to you Mr. Hat :al !!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> My Pleasure.... see tag line below


4 sticks arrived today  sweet !

joe


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I PMed with Hoss ( I'm his benefactor this week) His sticks go out Monday.

My Pneumonia has cleared up nicely with the help of uber-expensive anti-biotics, so I'll try to do a tasting of SeanGar's offerings this weekend.

Hope everyone has a good weekend



kansashat said:


> CigarHoss just pmed me....looks like he has arrived to the game.
> 
> Frank? Did you get your package?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Mr. Hat, you sure know how to make our day!!! Thank you so much for the ERDM.... I had to check the mail and open the box while I had Frank on the phone.. he couldn't wait till he got home!!
> 
> Here's to you Mr. Hat :al !!!


You're very welcome.

Zemekone. Drag your tired procrastinating ass to the post office & send me the cigars. They need rest before I can review them. Don't make me come over there! :bx


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

floydp said:


> Tim let me know if you here from NG85 I need his addie to send the sticks to him? :w


I will...I haven't heard from him yet.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

:bx ........Da Klugs struck back with some fine sticks.
I think I may be the only one not to try any K.Hansotias........but not for long!!! :w
Thanks Dave!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I really like those K Hansotias. I meant to lay some down for a while but ended up giving them away to friends.

So what makes you so sure you Da Klugs sent you those? You got a super discerning eye?



DAFU said:


> :bx ........Da Klugs struck back with some fine sticks.
> I think I may be the only one not to try any K.Hansotias........but not for long!!! :w
> Thanks Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Yeah, I was thinking what you actually paid, by the box, by the single, whatever, rather than MSRP, which I can never find anyhow. So we'll say $4-8 cigar range.
> 
> So here are the rules guys:
> 
> ...


Mango see list above..... Key word from DAFU "Struck Back" He sent me some extras that I liked sooo.....


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Sean let me know if you got my package.

otherwise this is a bumb

Joe


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr. C you got both of mine right?


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Package from _Itstim_ arrived today!
Can't wait!!! :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Speaking of waiting... Sean can we smokem yet? I keep looking at the sticks and they look back. It's like a romance novel with old guy parts inserted... his old chapped lips moist with cigar spittle part longlingly as he gazes upon their supple forms....


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah I got 'em. Will smoke them this weekend. Thank you for the extras  


joe


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Speaking of waiting... Sean can we smokem yet? I..


Gentlemen, you may smoke


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mr.c said:


> yeah I got 'em. Will smoke them this weekend. Thank you for the extras
> 
> joe


Got yer sticks yesterday, look & smell very nice. Thanks for the extras. I like the Rothschild & PC size a lot round this time of year....snow outside, I usually smoke in the car commuting if I dont have the kids inside. I'll do my testing this weekend and display my woefull ignorance thereafter.
Sean


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

With a beautiful layer of snow on the ground, today will be a perfect day for a smoke and maybe a review. Of course, I've already smoked one of em


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

We supposed to post it here, or in the reviews thread?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> We supposed to post it here, or in the reviews thread?


Lets do it under this thread rather than dilute the reviews room with unknown cigar reviews - you can always cut and paste the review over there once the identity is known.

Maybe we can lobby for our own blind reviews room if this works out and people want to continue doing this sort of thing. I like the learning experience, the challenge, and the humbling experience of tasting something blind and getting it ass backwards and looking like a chimp afterwards.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Lets do it under this thread rather than dilute the reviews room with unknown cigar reviews - you can always cut and paste the review over there once the identity is known.
> 
> Maybe we can lobby for our own blind reviews room if this works out and people want to continue doing this sort of thing. I like the learning experience, the challenge, and the humbling experience of tasting something blind and getting it ass backwards and looking like a chimp afterwards.


 Sounds great,getting a space heater for the garage so I can smoke those great looking stogies I got from Mr. Hat,by the way neither Tim nor I could reach NG85 so I'm sending sticks to Tim. He should get them early next week Sean.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

floydp said:


> Sounds great,getting a space heater for the garage so I can smoke those great looking stogies I got from Mr. Hat,by the way neither Tim nor I could reach NG85 so I'm sending sticks to Tim. He should get them early next week Sean.


Sounds fair, if he can't be contacted in a reasonable amount of time (which has already passed) scratch his name off the list and carry on as if the name is not there. We can catch him on the next round if he comes back and is still interested.

Sean


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Seemed like it had been about a week since I got Zemekone's package, so I sparked one. I recieved a nattie & a maduro.

Here's the nattie......I've got one shot at this cigar & will probably miss by a wide margin, but here goes.

Appearance: This cigar measures 4 3/4"[email protected] gauge & sports a very nice looking, shiny, Connecticut shade wrapper. There was a tad bit of bumpiness evident.

Construction: The draw was effortless & the cigar kicked out plenty of smoke. There was a rather large soft spot about an inch in from the head & accomodated two fingertips. The ash was light gray & held well.

Flavor: A mild cigar, with a bit of toastiness at 1st, & a light creaminess. More of a dry tone, rather than sweet. Not much spice, if any. There was an odd flavor to the finish that I felt would have come across as a note of citrus, if I had let this cigar rest a bit longer. To regress a moment here....I didn't pick up anything telling from the pre-light flavor at all.

Overall: Not bad.....not my cup of tea. A bit on the mild side. I think I've seared my palate to the point that I just about have to have medium bodied, or stronger, for me to taste it.

Conclusion: This could be any number of milder cigars.......but, I'm gonna go way out on a limb & guess that it was a Dominican Montecristo robusto.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Seemed like it had been about a week since I got Zemekone's package, so I sparked one. I recieved a nattie & a maduro.
> 
> Here's the nattie......I've got one shot at this cigar & will probably miss by a wide margin, but here goes.
> 
> ...


nope.... PM me when want me to tell you what it is... I feel you on the "seared palate" i think im the same way.
BTW who was suppose to sent me some sticks? PM me...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you for the cigar Zemekone......that maduro looks very well made & is calling me. The cap on it is a thing of beauty.

Please post the true identity of the cigar.......I wish to make my humiliation as public as possible.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Thank you for the cigar Zemekone......that maduro looks very well made & is calling me. The cap on it is a thing of beauty.
> 
> Please post the true identity of the cigar.......I wish to make my humiliation as public as possible.


The cigar you reviewed was a Carlos Torano Casa Torano...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Time to show my underwear in public.... :SM :SM :SM 

Mr.C sent me rothschilds to review. 4.5x50, exactly the same size as the Gran Habano No. 5 rothschilds that sat beside them for a few days in a humidor. 

Nice light brown wrapper, a little tooth, cap rolled OK but one was a tad uneven. Smelled the wrapper, ahhhhh, horseshit. Nice. 

I smoked them both while driving and got them to less than an inch. Ash was salt aand pepper with wrapper being quite white. They started off quite mild, light body but with enough taste to keep me interested. The second half was where the action was, spicy and peppery with a nice aroma. The aftertaste was excellent, I was sniffing my fingers well after the cigar was gone. I was thinking Dominican tobacco but aged ....maybe with a bit of something else? 

Do I have to guess what it was? Hmmm. The aftertaste reminded me of a H. Upmann that I smoked a few of last year. When I was smoking these, racking my brain to figure out if I had smoked anything like this before, AVO came to mind. I had an AVO last year that was mild but interesting enough so I nubbed it last Fall. I had one AVO only, so I don't think I'll guess that. Hell, the closest cigar that I have had in a while was an Upmann. 

I'd buy some of these, and try a larger size as well.

OK, embarass me....let me know what they really are.....  

SeanGAR


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

They were ..................La finca's. (not sure on the exact format of la finca) I would say that they are very aged. Maybe married with some cubans that they slept next to. 

Very good review. I am impressed.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mr.c said:


> They were ..................La finca's. (not sure on the exact format of la finca) I would say that they are very aged. Maybe married with some cubans that they slept next to.
> 
> Very good review. I am impressed.


Nicaraguans? I'll be damned. But if that is what La Fincas taste like aged, I'm buying 2 boxes tommow. How "aged" is aged?

Nothing at all like la Fincas taste off the truck, I've smoked most of a recent box in the past few months. Dang ... La Fincas ..... I'm gonna age me some of those....

Thanks for playing!
SeanGAR


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Not sure on how old, but old! 5-7 years maybe more. 

Cant wait to smoke my cigars from da klugs. Got friggin snowed in this weekend. :c Hope to smoke them friday.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

The second cigar is a maduro, very dark, almost oscuro.

Here goes.

Appearance: Nice solid construction @5x50. Dark, somewhat rustic, maduro wrapper......I'd say CBM. The cap is beautifully rounded.....quite pretty.

Construction: As I said....solid. Burn was fine & draw was ok.

Flavor: At 1st, I got this dry earthy flavor, not loamy, more dry like, or dusty......Mexican tobaccos perhaps. Then the cigar turned more sweet & smooth. The odd thing was the flavor kept seesawing from med/full & back to mild, so I guess, overall, it was medium bodied. Not overly complex. The flavor did remind me of some stuff I've smoked from the Talanga Valley. Something from the Don Tomas/Astral people perhaps?

Conclusion: I think I smoked a Helix maduro.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok here we go,got my britches down,butt crack a showing and a here we go.
Review Time...
I pulled this baby out of the humi wheres it been resting for a week or more since Mr. Hat sent them so quickly( hand salute to ya sir ). Love the smell of the Robusto size Nat I think,though not sure. Toasting the foot and then lighting,lit effortlessly but kinda a strong on the first draw probably because I burned the hell out of the foot as usual( either not enough or to dang much) A couple draws in it smoothed out, Early on I can tell I've never had this stick before (which isn't saying a hell of alot) I pretty much the last few years have smoked the same thing most of time. Then I stumbled upon CS and I keep getting poorer. Meant in a good way! Construction is quite good cap cut nicely( I didn't even screw it up) Good quality stogie good even taste I like it,nice long ash,but man I can't get a handle on the taste. I'm drinking Affrican Assassin killer beans so I'm hoping the acidity in that isn't messing me up. I guess kind of earthy at times and a real healthy amount of smoke and a nice aroma.. A slightly uneven burn easily taken care of with the torch lighter.
Good even draw,maybe a little to easy, no complaint though. Damnit hat what the hell is this?? I guess I'll have to render a guess. Medium I would guess strength wise. Dominican ? and heres the wild guess because I have one I've never tasted sitting in the humi from unknown origin so here it is from the resident dork reviewer H. Upman robusto. Thats my final dumb guess.. Well I least if nothing else,it was atleast mildly entertaining. Thank you and may God Bless.( stolen material from Red Skelten)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, the ash!!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Country: Honduras


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

In fact, a puro.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok Khat... heres your set-up.

Drum roll.........................


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Dang it hat what is it?? Don't toy with me!! Or I'll send ya dog rockets!! Boy did I suck that review up!! :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you Klugsie.

Wrapper: Corojo

Binder: Corojo

Filler: Corojo

It was a Camacho Corojo Monarca.

Hope ya liked it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I sure did. And I was wanting to try some Camachos too. Thanks Mr. Hat. And the kinds words earlier. And you too Klugsies, very nice for a guy who blew the review out the wazzoo..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man did I ever agonize over this review. Lots of fun me sitting on my front porch with a pad and pen like an idiot. Telling the neighbors what I was doing and getting a strange look. Probably telling their spouse once inside how sorry they felt for their neighbor that doesn't have a life. He's sitting on his porch writing a review for his cigar forum about that smelly turd looking thing in his mouth!! POOOOR MAN,POOOOR MAN. Me (AKA the idiot) enjoying every minute.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

You didn't miss by any further than any of the rest of us have Frank. Glad ya liked the cigars. My 1st Camacho Corojo was a Churchill & I just loved the frisky spice tone in the sinus.
I get a peppery quality from them also.
I salute you for calling that cigar "medium bodied".  I wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I didn't mention the sinus thingy, I have bad sinus's so I thought that was me.. I been hitting the sancho panza extra fuerte lately and I get a buzz from them sometimes.. You tried them Mr. Hat?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

floydp said:


> I didn't mention the sinus thingy, I have bad sinus's so I thought that was me.. I been hitting the sancho panza extra fuerte lately and I get a buzz from them sometimes.. You tried them Mr. Hat?


Nope.

So many cigars, so little time.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Man did I ever agonize over this review. Lots of fun me sitting on my front porch with a pad and pen like an idiot. Telling the neighbors what I was doing and getting a strange look. Probably telling their spouse once inside how sorry they felt for their neighbor that doesn't have a life. He's sitting on his porch writing a review for his cigar forum about that smelly turd looking thing in his mouth!! POOOOR MAN,POOOOR MAN. Me (AKA the idiot) enjoying every minute.


OMG!!! You told the neighbors????!!!! That explains why they grabbed ahold of each other and ran into the house casting strange looks at me the other day!!! :r Don't worry about it honey, they thought we were nuts WAY before then!!!


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

you 2 are funny :r make a great team :w


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

kansashat said:


> The second cigar is a maduro, very dark, almost oscuro.
> 
> Here goes.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. Zemekone pmed me this morning & told me I smoked a Diablo Caliente. The only thing that did kind of make me think General Cigar was the pretty cap. After I smoked it, I dismissed the idea that it came from General.

Wrapper: Ecuador Sun Grown
Binder: CTBL
Filler: Nicaragua & DR

Wow! Did I miss this one or what?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Wow! Did I miss this one or what?


Khat, you have a long ways to go if you want to miss like I did. mr.c lobbed me an easy pitch, he sent me cigars that I not only smoke, but that I smoked a box of last year. Sure, the ones he sent were laying besides Cubans for 5 years, but that ain't a good excuse for missing a Nicaraguan puro.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

OK fellas, I've finished the 2 stogies I received from _Itstim_.

_Appearance: _Both cigars were the same. Toro sized with a smooth tan wrapper, and appearing to be a Conn. variety.

_Construction:_ Wrapper was a little fragile with a couple of minor tears, that did not effect the burn in any way. Cigar #1 was bunched a little loosely with some noticeable lumpiness when rolled between the fingers. Cigar #2 was constructed perfectly with a nice firm bunch and perfectly smooth wrap, with no visible veins or imperfections.
Both cigars drew well with ample volumes of smoke produced with ease.

_Flavor:_ I smoked Cigar #1 with a fine English Ale and Cigar #2 with coffee. This cigar was mild bodied and performed much better as a morning smoke along with a coffee. 
It started out predominantly woodsy and creamy in taste, with a somewhat short bitter finish. 
As the cigar progressed towards the halfway point, the woodsy flavor was replaced with a nutty, sweetness to compliment the rich creamy smoke. And the bitterness on the finish all but disappeared.
Passing the halfway mark, floral overtones emerged along with hints of spice and a coffee-like flavor. The smoke was more full and less creamy, with a short woodsy finish.
This cigar smoked well all the way to the nub, with no trace of harshness.

_Overall:_ This cigar impressed me as an above average mild, morning type smoke. When smoked in the evening with some adult libations the flavor just didn't come thru. However smoked in the morning with a nice cup of coffee, it was a tasty treat!
I would give it an "88" rating.

_Conclusion:_ The flavor profiile of this cigar struck me as being Honduran in origin. Kinda reminded me of an Astral, but my official guess is a Gispert.

AND THAT'S MY FINAL ANSWER!
Seriously though, this was alot of fun. Kudos to _Itstim_ for sending me a couple of fine cigars to revieww!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

"Cigars from Chateau de SeanGar" 

SeanGar graciously sent me two pairs of cigars to review. (Thanks Sean!) Today I’ll be reviewing a pair of what appear to be Cameroon wrapped robustos. 

Both cigars are nicely rolled with few soft spots. The cap leaves a little to be desired, but my Xikar Redwood cutter disposed of that problem without a hitch. Both sticks started smoking very nicely right of the bat, with the second of the two exhibiting a little harshness at first,. The flavour profile is rich, spicy and quite sweet. This continued until the middle, at which point things started getting a little bitter. This was the case for both samples, with the first smoking a little longer before the bitteness set in. The bitterness waned in the final third, but so too did the sweet flavour I had enjoyed – no more spicey sweetness. But the cigar continued smoking smoothly and inoffensively. 

Overall, I enjoyed this smoke. It’s medium - to - full bodied, draws well if not a little on the loose side, burns nearly flawlessly, and produces a lot of smoke. I wouldn’t hesitate to smoke one of these in the future, and would be interested in trying a larger version.


I’m inclined to say it’s a CAO Cameroon, but it isn’t box pressed and I’ve only had the Cameroons in the metal tubed figurado variety and the various box pressed versions; none have been so traditional looking. At one time I thought perhaps I was smoking a Torano 1916, but I don’t remember them having this flavour profile. So I’m thinking if it tastes like a CAO Cameroon, that it must indeed be a CAO Cameroon….And that, my friends, is my final answer.

Pooping cows for everyone!!


:BS :BS


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

magno said:


> "Cigars from Chateau de SeanGar"
> 
> SeanGar graciously sent me two pairs of cigars to review. (Thanks Sean!) Today I'll be reviewing a pair of what appear to be Cameroon wrapped robustos.


H. Upmann Vintage Cameroons.

I like the 444s that I've had in this line, but they are not sold by the box anyplace I can see.

Cameroon wrapper, Nic binder, Domi, Nic, Peruvian filler. The CAO has the same wrapper and apparently all Nic filler and binder.

You did great on this one, dang close.....three pooping cows! :BS :BS :BS

Sean


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be reviewing 1 of 2 pairs of cigars from Da klugs.

*Format* Perfecto (never had this)

*Smell* OMG the smell when I got these was great. Reminded me of that fruity smell of a cab of epi #2's. Almost like a pipe tobacco smell.

*Construction* Interesting shape, good draw and burn on both, 1 had a lily white ash the other a salt and slightly pepper ash.

*Tasting* 1st third of the cigar was a little harsh and uneventfull (perhaps due to the shape) Real tastes start at the two -third mark where the cigar gets thicker. Mild to medium. Hard to describe the flavour as it would change often, somewhat twangy ,little earthy. Smoked with coffee.

*Conclusion* I dont think this format is for me, but over all it was a good smoke. My only guess is a La Aura preferidos perfecto, and that is only due to the shape and the ash :r

Ok time to tell me I suck


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I received some nice looking stogies from *floydp*. He was also kind to send me some extra smokes, including his everyday smokes.

*Size:* Rubusto

*Smell:* These were great smelling cigars. I took a whiff of them when I first opened the package from DAFU. They had a nice spicy, tobacco-ey smell.

*Appearance:* The wrappers were medium dark brown (maybe an Ecuadorian wrapper??). They both sported a small cap. The wrapper was fairly "veiny" and the color of the wrapper varied from medium to dark brown color throughout.

*Taste:* The spiciness in the smell of the cigars was not as strong while smoking them; however, there was a definite spiciness to the smoke. I am glad we had two cigars to smoke, because with the first one, the draw was awful. However, the second one produced a good draw and a fair amount of smoke. The flavor was fairly consistent throughout (I mostly got this from the second cigar). Although, I think the spiciness was most prevalent in the beginning. The taste was medium to full bodied. The burn was a little inconsistent at first, but evened out as I smoked it down. The ash was white and fairly firm. (I only had to drop the ash once on the second smoke.)

*Conclusion:* Judging by the second one I smoked, I would say it was a fairly enjoyable cigar. I am not about to make any guesses as to what brand of cigar it is. I just know I have never smoked this cigar before.

Thanks *floydp* for the smokes! This was fun. I just wish I knew my cigars a little better so I could make an educated guess.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

itstim? DAFU'S reviewed the cigars you sent him. What were they? I'm eaten up with curiosity.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

DAFU said:


> OK fellas, I've finished the 2 stogies I received from _Itstim_.
> 
> _Conclusion:_ The flavor profiile of this cigar struck me as being Honduran in origin. Kinda reminded me of an Astral, but my official guess is a Gispert.
> 
> ...


Nice review DAFU! I am glad you liked them. They are...

Phillies Blunt!

KIDDING!

They are really Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real cigars.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

itstim said:


> I received some nice looking stogies from *floydp*. He was also kind to send me some extra smokes, including his everyday smokes.
> 
> *Size:* Rubusto
> 
> ...


Ok Tim,first of all great job.

Size: Parejo
Wrapper: Maduro
Originominican Republic
Drum Roll please........................... ARTURO FUENTE
CHATEAU FUENTE

Lots of fun picking out the sticks to send, and the reaction and reviewing were also great fun..


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I'm wondering if we can set up a blind review pass where you get a couple of unbanded smokes and do a review of them without knowing anything about them. We could set it up where everybody that signs up gets and sends the same number of smokes, but the smokes could all go out at once, since nobody is waiting on a box showing up. Let me know what you think the rules should be, one cigar, more? Should we differentiate betweeen price ranges, a cheap sucker pass and a regular pass or just make sure that everybody is sending more or less the same value.
> 
> Anybody interested in this post your name below. I'm thinking of getting this running if there is interest in early January, just too many things to do between now and the holidays to do it now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good way to learn...Waiting to hear more...

DsrtDog


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*And Mr. C's Blind Sticks were....*



mr.c said:


> I will be reviewing 1 of 2 pairs of cigars from Da klugs.
> 
> *Format* Perfecto (never had this)
> 
> ...


Nice job. I snagged a bunch of these at CI during an instore special. They start rough and have some real twists in the middle. They keep getting better with time. Got about 25 left gonna let em sit another 6 months and see what they are like then.

Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn. you know, my local shop guy almost convinced me to pick a few of these up the other day. If I had, I would have nailed the review.

Oh well. I still have a chance with the second pair you sent me.



SeanGAR said:


> H. Upmann Vintage Cameroons.
> 
> I like the 444s that I've had in this line, but they are not sold by the box anyplace I can see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

wouldnt mind trying to do a blind review. Im a noob so my reviews may not be as in depth as others but id be willing to try PM me to let me know how this works.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Darb85 said:


> wouldnt mind trying to do a blind review. Im a noob so my reviews may not be as in depth as others but id be willing to try PM me to let me know how this works.


Nobody has posted a review in a few days, we may be getting ready for a second round. Lets wait another week or so and do that.
Sean


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

ok then sounds good


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Nobody has posted a review in a few days, we may be getting ready for a second round. Lets wait another week or so and do that.
> Sean


Sorry I'm late. Gonna smoke em both tomorrow. Thought the excess alcohol might help pull some adjectives out of the fog.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Nobody has posted a review in a few days, we may be getting ready for a second round. Lets wait another week or so and do that.
> Sean


We also might want to wait for zemekone.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Nobody has posted a review in a few days, we may be getting ready for a second round. Lets wait another week or so and do that.
> Sean


Please let me know when the next round starts, I want in! Been looking for somewhere to send my dog rockets! :r

-Matt-


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Just got my sticks sent from KHat both natties looking delicious, and some bonus sticks! Gonna let them chill in he humi for about a week or two, they had a long trip...


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

defintaly let me know when the new round starts. would like to try my hand at it


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Intro:*
DAFU (along with some extras thank you) sent me these two sticks and they have been resting almost a month. Had to go up and water the plants in the island house so decided to smoke one each way. It's about an hour drive each way. Cigar 1 was smoked westbound with the window cracked, drinking from my 64 oz. mug of coffee. Cigar 2 was smoked eastbound with a Diet Mountain Dew and I finished it in the car wash line. Guy next to me laughed when I burned my fingers. (Probably not the first laugh reviewing these cigars will generate) Some comments were omitted as I could not read my own handwriting. I really thought about researching at cigar shops to find this the easy way but resisted the urge. Not even sure if the Mfg. of my guess makes this size... so here goes.

*First the Raw Data*
Scribbled on a notepad while driving

Cigar 1 and 2
Initial light Impressions 
1.	Tight draw dry flavor first few puffs
2.	little dried veggie taste 4 puffs gone
2. what the hell is this

First 1/3
1. Looser draw - Charcoal undertones
1. Sweet Lip smacking
1. Tingling on weird back of tongue area
1. Pleasant mellow
1. CAO extreme cam?
2. Rose petals
2. Back of tongue tingle
2. Ah Bit a Honey that's the flavor
2. Like a mellower Buc. Salsa
2. Salty wrap crinkling a little

Second 1/3
1. High nose scramjet
1. Heady sweet taste
1. Touch up lick and burn
1. Sharp flavor lift
1. Lip smackin
1. Subtle applewood flavor
2. Conrrected burn w/ light
2. Still bit a honey now roasted
2. Nicaraguan? Getting a head rush

Last 1/3 
1. Creamy Creamy
1. Getting short still a cool burn
1. Nice
1. Smooth and tasty
2. Got a hint of licorice
2. Earthy
2. Nicaraguan?
2. I'm buzzed
2. Ouch - tossed

*Review*

*Pre-light Stuff*
These were firm 6 ½ x 54 box pressed torpedo shaped sticks with what I think is a Cameroon wrapper. Had a nice earthy smell --- could have been the truck too as it's pretty roached out. Nipped each about ½ way up the angle of the torp with the Zino.

*First 1/3*
First few puffs were a little dry and undistinguished. About the 3-5 puff though the flavor started coming through. It's funny this was an interesting experience in smoking a cigar that I have ever had as it was three fold, what are those flavors in words, what other cigars does this taste like all the while trying to ascertain what is this cigar. I found myself doing a lot of lip smacking not sure if it was this cigar of the desire to understand the taste. Got some interesting tingle in a weird place (back and sides) of the tongue. Couldn't place the flavor on the first one just mellow and rich kinda like a CAO extreme but didn't think this was it. On the second one passed a Frito lay truck and it triggered "Bit O Honey" it had that nutty honey flavor that's you still can remember vaguely 5-10 minutes after you eat one. Second cigar I thought was Bucanero Salsa like only mellower possibly a sibling? Hey I'm purely guessing. Got some hits of floral but only briefly with a little salty tone for a while.

*Second 1/3*
About the 1/3 point started getting some real high nose tingle and the flavor perked up still gonna call it bit-o-honey like with some earthy undertones. Little correction on both sticks here .. but if could have been the car window breeze and the box press as I forget to rotate the squares a lot. Started getting a little applewood mixed in with the BOH about ½ way through. Near the 1/3 mark the bit-o-honey became more roasted in nature and I was really buzzin especially on the second stick. Decided these must be Nicaraguan but prior to yesterday I treated describing cigars the same way you should treat certain skills your wife/husband or girlfriend/boyfriend came with. Better to just sit back and appreciate then to question their origins so again its just a guess. Man am I gonna look stupid. DAFU just lie &#8230;. :')

*Last 1/3 * 
Got creamy as the BOH and apple receded initially. Took on more of an earthy flavor you get in the 0000 line of Padrons. Got just a hint of licorice and it went away which for me is a compliment as I think too many cigars just go to overbearing spice in the last 1/3. Still thinking Buc. line not sure why just reminded me of the salsa only more subtle. I smoked this till I actually burned my fingers and the &*(%head across them me laughed. I guess I deserved it. The earthy tone stayed with the stick to the end. As it got real short there was more spice but I think it was the wrap overpowering the small amount of fill left on the torp. I got really buzzed smoking these. Still thinking Nicaraguan.

*Conclusion:*
I'd categorize these as medium bodied with a fairly full flavor almost sweet. A nice stick I may buy some after the embarrassment wears off if the price is right. OK here's my guess&#8230; same as before something in the Buc line. It's ok to laugh I can't hear you.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

:w ...........nice review Dave! These were from one of my first premium box purchases made a couple of years ago. Honduran in origin, but with some Nic filler so you weren't completely off the mark! THey were in fact Torano Exodus Gold Torps. Nice cigar for the money, very consistent in quality.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Shame so many words soo off the mark. Oh well I liked smokin em. Should have known better must have every Gurkha and K han ever made plus the exodus rob. siting in the humi. Next time I'm cheating. Thanks to Sean for letting me participate.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

How long have you guys been doing this? I totally want to try it!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

summerkc said:


> How long have you guys been doing this? I totally want to try it!


kev,
we just started it this time, I'll make sure you get in the next round, probably starting in 10-days or so...
ciao
sean


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok I got thse sticks from KHat almost 3-4 weeks ago, but do to work and the whether in So. Cal its been hard to smoke. This is my first review so to the older more experienced plaese be kind, here we go:

STICK 1
_Appearance:_ 5x50, nice natural wrapper that flowed seamly all the way around. The cap was done nicely and came off perfectly

_Construction:_ Burned perfect all the was through, lots of thick smoke, the ash stayed on till the last 1/3 then fell off.

_Flavor:_ At first I tasted cedar, but that was only for the first 1/4 inch, the is opened up to a rich coffee sadly it stayed that way for the rest of the the stick. The smoke was meduum, not very complex, but this was pretty good all the way through. Personally it was too mild for my liking.

_Conclusion:_ Im gonna go with a HDM Excaliber Royal Sterling

SMOKE 2
_Appearance:_ At first look you would think is was the same stick, but this 5x50 natural, was a little more cleaner; less vieny and cap was pertty hard top take off, but also came off nicely.

_Construction:_ At first the stick was quite disappointing it burned uneven and the draw was loose, but when I got to the 2/3 the burn fixxed itself and the the draw tightened up. There was alot more smoke then the first, and the ask was alot more grey then anything ive smoked before.

_Flavor:_ Like I mentioned in the construction section the cigar was also disappointing, the flavor was pretty flat and airy, but when the stick's burn and draw changed so did the flavor. This smoke totally changed up! It suddenly went from mild to a nice medium ( i enjoyed the change extrememly) the rest of the smoke was a pleasureable experience. Usally I smoke maddies oppose to naturals, but this is a natural I would smoke again.

_Conclusion:_ Im gonna have to say a Padron 3000 or a Griffin XX edition

ok let the flaming begin....


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

So .. we pretty much done here? How is up for round 2? I will post a new thread on the main discussion forum, post there if you are interested in round 2.
SeanGAR


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

That was a Fonseca Serie F robusto. Both of em.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

CigarHoss never did review the sticks I sent him. Anyone know where he's been? You alive Hoss? 
I've smoked one of the other pair you sent me, Sean, and was planning on doing a review soon (possibly tonight) after I smoked the second.

Anyhoo. looking forward to the next round, nonetheless.



SeanGAR said:


> So .. we pretty much done here? How is up for round 2? I will post a new thread on the main discussion forum, post there if you are interested in round 2.
> SeanGAR


----------



## bbortz (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm in! :bx


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Same huh? Now i feel pretty stupid... or could have been the 3 beers i had with the first one :hn


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok, Da klugs sent me 4 sticks to review, (he said that the first 2 may have a burn issue- or he just wanted to embarass me twice lol) Just now getting around to the 2nd review. Yeah I'm slow.

The cigar was corona gorde size or there abouts little longer , maduro wrapper. Started out strong, then smoothed out, was sweet and had some nice twang to it. Medium bodied, the flavour did not change through the cigar. The burn was dead on and the light gray ash hung on forever.

I have no idea what this is, reminds me of some of the ashtons I have had before. Ashton vsg illusion is my finial and wrong answer lol ...ok heres my sign .... :tpd:


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

mr.c said:


> Ok, Da klugs sent me 4 sticks to review, (he said that the first 2 may have a burn issue- or he just wanted to embarass me twice lol) Just now getting around to the 2nd review. Yeah I'm slow.
> 
> The cigar was corona gorde size or there abouts little longer , maduro wrapper. Started out strong, then smoothed out, was sweet and had some nice twang to it. Medium bodied, the flavour did not change through the cigar. The burn was dead on and the light gray ash hung on forever.
> 
> I have no idea what this is, reminds me of some of the ashtons I have had before. Ashton vsg illusion is my finial and wrong answer lol ...ok heres my sign .... :tpd:


You might wanta post this in the 2nd blind review thread.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

thought about that but didnt want to butt in . friggin da klugs and his ghurkas :fu :r


----------

